# PS & IR :Colours become flat when saving for web?? take a look please:



## antonioconte (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm having a problem with some images we've got photographed. They are so vibrant but when we try and save for web, they go flat - this is as a jpg, even when we apply 100%! 

take a look here, I've uploaded them both: 

http://www.creativetribe.co.uk/test.html 

if anyone can shed any light please? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 31, 2006)

Is, perhaps, your PhotoShop/ImageReady applying a ColorSync profile when you convert the image, or is somehow set up to do some color fiddling upon format conversion?


----------



## fryke (Mar 31, 2006)

Worst case: Try deleting PS and IR's preferences completely and see if it happens, then, as well. You can emulate that by creating a test user, where PS and IR would start with empty preferences. If it _doesn't_ happen for the test user, I'd re-setup your main user by deleting PS and IR's prefs.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 3, 2006)

I hate to sound incredibly thick, but I don't see a lick of difference between the two images you posted. :|


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 3, 2006)

Whoa... you need yer eyes checked, then!  

The red background is _significantly_ different... take a look at the bit of tomato in the burrito on the right as well, and please tell me you see a difference there...


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 3, 2006)

Har har. 

I do graphic design for a living and I can't see any difference on my screen. Are any of you using Firefox to view these images? Could it be a browser issue?

I can barely see that the jpg compression changed "directions" so on the lighter part of the red back drop you can see a different pattern. However, I don't think it's going to be that noticable to the average viewer.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 3, 2006)

That is strange!  I'm using Safari, and I see a _very_ noticeable difference between the two images.

I, too, notice the pattern shift caused by JPEG compression, but the picture on the right's red background is much more dark and muddy.

I just tried viewing the page in Camino and FireFox, and the images do look very, very similar -- probably identical to what you're seeing... strange that they look so different in Safari on my machine.

Perhaps it has something to do with CoreImage?  People are reporting color-shifts when viewing certain media using QuickTime and/or CoreVideo...


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 3, 2006)

Ah&#8230;sweet validation!  I knew I wasn't crazy. Jpgs and blends (or gifs for that matter) never play well together.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 3, 2006)

Natobasso: Which browser are you using to view the images?  Can you try Safari and see if they're as visibly different as I see them?  I mean, in Safari on my machine, there is _no question_ that the images are different.  In other browsers, they look (almost) identical to each other!


----------



## simbalala (Apr 3, 2006)

In Safari there's a big difference between the two images, the reds are much brighter in the left image.

In Firefox, Camino, Opera and IE 5.2 the pictures appear identical. Like the right hand one in Safari.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 3, 2006)

I did notice that some of the embedded tags (EXIF?) are different between the two pictures, especially the densities... could Safari simply be respecting image tags?


----------



## mdnky (Apr 4, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> I did notice that some of the embedded tags (EXIF?) are different between the two pictures, especially the densities... could Safari simply be respecting image tags?


That might be it.  I see a huge difference in Safari, but none in Firefox, Opera or IE-Mac.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 4, 2006)

I see the difference a little more in safari, but not that much more. Can you just fix the blend in the background? Blends expose differences in jpg compression faster than you can say "blends".


----------

